# PLEASE HELP: very Sad cat situation any advice welcome.



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all. Basically I have 4 cats. I love them dearly and we have a happy little home. However. My brother is very sick. Basically he is dying. He has 2 cats 1 male and 1 female and he has been told by the hospital that they won't let him home to live out his final weeks if he has animals. His lungs are collapsing and cat hair will not help. He doesn't want to get rid of them all together as he feels his wife and 5 yr old daughter are losing HIM, they shouldn't have to lose the cats too as they are family. :0(
So my dilema now Is how can I make this as easy and comfortable for my cats and his cats to live together happily for the duration that they are here? Also they are out door cats. I'd hate
To lose them. Any advice is so much appreciated thank you.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your situation. I think you would be better fostering out your brothers cats and them returning home to the family after your brothers passing.
There might be someone on here able to help you out, otherwise long term cattery, I think that is your only options. My best wishes to you all.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so sorry to be reading this, hugs to the family at such a sad time.

What area are you?

I do have a large outdoor pen available if you need to use this.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really sorry you're going through such a tragic time. I hope someone can help.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh no  I am so sorry to read your family are going through such a horrid time

I do agree with the others that fostering them somewhere would seem to be the best solution - if you have your own tribe of cats then bringing in another tribe could be absolutely disasterous I'm afraid

Both sets will have their own hierarchy and bringing them together could put both sets out of kilter and result in some very unhappy kitties 


Really hope you can get something arranged (and catcoonz has made a lovely offer) and that you get to enjoy the time your brother has left


----------



## Crazy Mazy (Feb 6, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Oh no  I am so sorry to read your family are going through such a horrid time
> 
> I do agree with the others that fostering them somewhere would seem to be the best solution - if you have your own tribe of cats then bringing in another tribe could be absolutely disasterous I'm afraid
> 
> ...


^^ This.

So, so sorry this is happening to your brother. Life can be so cruel :sad:


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your kind words. I just don't know what to do. They are coming tonight and I just can't say no. His little girl is heart broken and I promised to send her pictures every day of her cats. I'm scared my cats will go mad but then I think that other foster people do it and cat sanctities eventually mix. My heart is breaking from facing losing my brother only 3 years after losing our mother to cancer. I feel like taking his cats is a way of easing his worry and his wife's. there must be a way I can do this. I HAVE TO.
I kinda figured leaving them in my bedroom for a few days to pick up my scent and then Slowly introducing them to the other cats. then slowly outside. I know your advice is right but this is the last thing I can do for my brother. 
Any ideas as to how to make this situation easier would be really good.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

This is so kind of you to offer but I live in oxford and do not drive. Thank you anyway.

:thumbup1:


catcoonz said:


> I am so sorry to be reading this, hugs to the family at such a sad time.
> 
> What area are you?
> 
> I do have a large outdoor pen available if you need to use this.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Purplesammy said:


> This is so kind of you to offer but I live in oxford and do not drive. Thank you anyway.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Catcoonz is in the Oxford area too so I'm sure she could help if necessary :thumbup1:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

what a heartbreaking situation, would it be doable to 'split' the house in half (upstairs/downstairs maybe) perhaps adding a temporary door? then you could swap them so they each get 'shifts' to go outside/in each area. It would be difficult but may save what could be tricky introductions, particurlarly as the cats will be going home again. If not slow intros as you said would be the way to go.

Hope it all goes smoothly for you, and you can enjoy whatever time your brother has.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Sophiebee said:


> what a heartbreaking situation, would it be doable to 'split' the house in half (upstairs/downstairs maybe) perhaps adding a temporary door? then you could swap them so they each get 'shifts' to go outside/in each area. It would be difficult but may save what could be tricky introductions, particurlarly as the cats will be going home again. If not slow intros as you said would be the way to go.
> 
> Hope it all goes smoothly for you, and you can enjoy whatever time your brother has.


I live in a ground floor flat. I can shut the door to the bedrooms end for now which is my intention. as for outside, it's such a big area that my cats don't really hang around by the flat. So won't really bump into each other. but my cats DO like to sleep on the beds so this won't work for long.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I also live in Oxford so if you do need my help just ask and I drive aswell so happy to come and help you.

If you wanted to try yourself put the cats in a spare room for a few days, if you have cat beds or blankets every day swap the blankets around, if the cats hiss and growl at the scent of the other cats its not time to let them meet.

we will all help you on here so you are not alone.

If you want me to pop over to help in any way, I am more than happy.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Purplesammy said:


> as for outside, it's such a big area that my cats don't really hang around by the flat. So won't really bump into each other.


If your garden is not fully secure, you would need to keep your brother's cats inside for at least a month - maybe more if you have difficulty with the integration

I'm sorry if I sound negative as I really do know you're up against a wall but I really do worry that if they're confined to small areas (eg bedrooms) for long periods then it really could upset the harmony between them

This is from my own personal experience of what happens when the hierarchy is upset between (just 2) cats and the resulting wars that took place over who would be top cat - I would hate that to happen to anyone else and it would be my fear especially with the 4 resident cats


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I also live in Oxford so if you do need my help just ask and I drive aswell so happy to come and help you.
> 
> If you wanted to try yourself put the cats in a spare room for a few days, if you have cat beds or blankets every day swap the blankets around, if the cats hiss and growl at the scent of the other cats its not time to let them meet.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much you are all so kind. I have made my bedroom a nice room for them. They have their own blankets etc to keep them comfortable away from home. I'm more worried because my Emmett is already spraying and this will make him worse.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, now we both know the distance between us as we have messaged I am at most 40 minutes away from you, 30 minutes if I break speed limits  so if you ever need any help do ask, its no problem for me.

If you wish to do this yourself, do ask for advice.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you for your kindness. I will keep you updated. They will arrive
Tonight. It's just so mentally hard knowing I have these cats and my
Kids ask when they will go back and the answer is... When your uncle dies. :'0(


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Purplesammy you are so lucky to have catcoonz so close by. :thumbup1: Hope it all works out as well as it can for you. Sorry you are having a difficult time. Best wishes to you and your brother.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Yes I truly am. Her kindness had lifted some weight off my mind. I'm so glad my instincts told me to come here.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here if you need me, my offer will always stand so please just ask.

I will pm you my mobile number so even if at 3am you need me text me and I will be straight over to help you. xx


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

thank you. Just simply thank you.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wish you the best within your situation. 

CC, you are a star x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

messaged you my number, any time is fine, I don't want you sat worrying and remember I am near enough to help.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Purplesammy - I am sorry that you and your family are going through such a difficult and heartbreaking time  I can offer no other advice other then what has already been given to you, but wanted to send my best wishes.

CC - you really are an angel and Pet Forum is lucky to have you, always willing to rescue us members in one way or another.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Purplesammy said:


> I'm more worried because my Emmett is already spraying and this will make him worse.


I am sorry to say I am afraid it might Purplesammy.

In the light of this latest development it is even more important to get the microchip cat flap installed, and I would definitely give Emmett the Zylkene I recommended. Bless him, he will be shocked to find 2 more strange cats in his house.

Your brother's 2 cats will need introducing very slowly to your cats over a period of a month or more, as other posters have said. Otherwise it could be disastrous all round.

Several of my friends are cat fosterers and they all keep the foster cats separate from their own cats. The exception would be where it is a long term foster e.g. months not weeks.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

chillminx said:


> Your brother's 2 cats will need introducing very slowly to your cats over a period of a month or more, as other posters have said. Otherwise it could be disastrous all round.


Unfortunately they won't need to be here that long. but I'll do my best. Thank you.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I am sorry that your family is going through such a hard time and also that the help and assistance that some members have offered is truly heartwarming, and I'm sure we would all do the same if we could xxx


----------



## Sunflower166 (May 2, 2014)

Wishing you all the best--what an awful situation. xo


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

All I can add is please do ask for help if things get too stressful for you and the cats as you have enough worry on your plate already, don't just struggle on...you matter as much as everyone else. Take care. xx


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Purplesammy said:


> Hi all. Basically I have 4 cats. I love them dearly and we have a happy little home. However. My brother is very sick. Basically he is dying. He has 2 cats 1 male and 1 female and he has been told by the hospital that they won't let him home to live out his final weeks if he has animals. His lungs are collapsing and cat hair will not help. He doesn't want to get rid of them all together as he feels his wife and 5 yr old daughter are losing HIM, they shouldn't have to lose the cats too as they are family. :0(
> So my dilema now Is how can I make this as easy and comfortable for my cats and his cats to live together happily for the duration that they are here? Also they are out door cats. I'd hate
> To lose them. Any advice is so much appreciated thank you.


For gods sake he's going to go anyway, why have the poor man lose his cats too? :mad2: Sorry but I'll be ignoring the hospital's advice on this occasion.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you so much. You are all so kind. Well the cats came and they are soft and friendly and beautiful. I kept them with me in my room. In the night I let them out into the hall so they can wander more. I kept the other cats in the living room side of the flat with a glass door separating both sets but they are able to see each other through the glass. 
This morning my daughter bought our kitten Renesme in to meet them as she just loves anyone but ELLIE the female of the 2 hissed at her so I kept her back in the living room. I came into the living room with her as she loves cuddles and I need my cats to still see I love them. Unfortunately EMMETT has sprayed over my sons xbox and bin in the kitchen. Wish I could stop this. on the bright side I emailed my brothers little girl a postcard from her cats with a picture on them and a message sayin they arrived safely and happily to their holiday home with aunty Sam. She was so happy and a little excited for the cats so something special has come from all this. Instead of mourning her cats she will sit next to my brothers bed and tell him happily about their holiday and my brother won't feel so bad either.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> For gods sake he's going to go anyway, why have the poor man lose his cats too? :mad2: Sorry but I'll be ignoring the hospital's advice on this occasion.


He wants to live as long as possible if he goes home he will die straight away. This way he has a chance to spend even an extra week with his wife and children. His condition is respiratory he needs the best chance possible. When you way it up... Cats or kids?


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your brother, what a heartbreaking situation for you and your family. I hope that the cats all settle down together.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Purplesammy said:


> on the bright side I emailed my brothers little girl a postcard from her cats with a picture on them and a message sayin they arrived safely and happily to their holiday home with aunty Sam. She was so happy and a little excited for the cats so something special has come from all this. Instead of mourning her cats she will sit next to my brothers bed and tell him happily about their holiday and my brother won't feel so bad either.


This is a lovely thing to do for your brother's family 

Im so sorry for what you and your family are going through and as others have said, please also look after yourself xx


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> Thank you so much. You are all so kind. Well the cats came and they are soft and friendly and beautiful. I kept them with me in my room. In the night I let them out into the hall so they can wander more. I kept the other cats in the living room side of the flat with a glass door separating both sets but they are able to see each other through the glass.
> This morning my daughter bought our kitten Renesme in to meet them as she just loves anyone but ELLIE the female of the 2 hissed at her so I kept her back in the living room. I came into the living room with her as she loves cuddles and I need my cats to still see I love them. Unfortunately EMMETT has sprayed over my sons xbox and bin in the kitchen. Wish I could stop this. on the bright side I emailed my brothers little girl a postcard from her cats with a picture on them and a message sayin they arrived safely and happily to their holiday home with aunty Sam. She was so happy and a little excited for the cats so something special has come from all this. Instead of mourning her cats she will sit next to my brothers bed and tell him happily about their holiday and my brother won't feel so bad either.


Thats lovely, im glad they are settling. A little hissing is normal at first so dont be too disheartened by it. When he sprays what are you cleaning it with? Biological washing powder or simple solution spray from pets at home are the reccomended things here, as they break down the enzymes so the cat cant smell it anymore (otherwise they just spray the same place repeatedly.) i think someone already reccomended zylkene to you, it may calm him down some (in fact you could give it to them all as its a supplement and will reduce stress.) or if they eat dry food royal canin calm contains the same ingredient as zylkene, might be easier to get hold of for you. It should help all the cats with their stress levels and hopefully make things easier for you.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you. I'm coping in my own way. I'm just more worried about Emmett at the moment. I don't want him to be upset and feel he is being over crowded. He's sprayed twice just now. if the cats are happy then I can be happy. They have watched each other through the glass doors and buzz the boy is happy coming into the living room and cuddling me and my friend but the girl Ellie is more reserved and hisses. Buzz and emmet came face to face but BUZZ hissed at him but Emmet still wants to follow him. Both cats are out door cats and want to go out but I can't chance them not coming back in. sorry to bother you all about the same thing but I just kinda want advice each day on progressing them further into the family.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Sophiebee said:


> Thats lovely, im glad they are settling. A little hissing is normal at first so dont be too disheartened by it. When he sprays what are you cleaning it with? Biological washing powder or simple solution spray from pets at home are the reccomended things here, as they break down the enzymes so the cat cant smell it anymore (otherwise they just spray the same place repeatedly.) i think someone already reccomended zylkene to you, it may calm him down some (in fact you could give it to them all as its a supplement and will reduce stress.) or if they eat dry food royal canin calm contains the same ingredient as zylkene, might be easier to get hold of for you. It should help all the cats with their stress levels and hopefully make things easier for you.


In spraying it with flash bleach at the moment. It's up the wall.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is such a terribly sad situation. Of course your brother wants every precious moment that he can with his family - and it's particularly heartbreaking that a young man, with so much to live for and so many people loving him and depending on him, is dying in this awful way.

You are doing a wonderful thing taking these cats in for however long, and you will get a lot of emotional support and practical help from people on this forum. You have been offered assistance, so don't feel that you are putting anyone out if you need to accept it - that is the last thing you must worry about.


I pray that your brother's last weeks will be contented ones, with as little pain as possible, and his wife and daughter beside him. You have taken a great worry from him regarding his family cats, and I hope that they will settle with yours very soon.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> <snip>
> Biological washing powder or simple solution spray from pets at home are the reccomended things here
> <snip>


If he sprays something like tiles a wipe over with surgical spirit once the biological clean is dry is also recommended. I think biological washing liquid is easier, and it's a darn sight cheaper than the sprays from [email protected]


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

These zyclene capsules are for 10 x 75mg 225mg 450mg 
I just bought a pack of 10 75mg I hope
This is right?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Purplesammy said:


> These zyclene capsules are for 10 x 75mg 225mg 450mg
> I just bought a pack of 10 75mg I hope
> This is right?


Yes 75mg is the cat dose, however you can buy the larger ones and split them into 75mg doses (you open the capsules and its powder) it doesnt have to be exact as its a supplement, but it can save you money to do it that way (just in case you order again)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Purplesammy said:


> In spraying it with flash bleach at the moment. It's up the wall.


Unfortunately bleach contains chemicals that will actually attract him back to the same place. Use biological washing power mixed into water.

If they aren't going to be that long I wouldn't bother trying to integrate them at all, as they will be gong back soon - so sorry about your brother. Keep them separated and hopefully emmet wont feel so stressed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It is possible to live in a home with pets if you have a terminal respiratory illness. It is not the respiratory illness per se that's usually the issue but the fact that chemotherapy suppresses the immune system so there is a great risk of catching bacterial infections during that period and in the period afterwards until the immune system recovers. Which sadly it does not always do, and which may be the case with your poor brother. 

Keeping pets in the home in such circumstances are considered by doctors to be one of the biggest risks. But many of them are probably not cat owners and have no idea what stress and upheaval is involved in finding a temporary home for the cats. 

I have known several people recovering from lung cancer, (following surgery and chemo) whose pets have remained in the home. The patient has had a room to themselves which has been scrupulously cleaned and disinfected before they came home from hospital. Usually this would be a bedroom. 

From then on the pets are not allowed in the room at all, in fact are restricted to downstairs, being looked after by other members of the household.

It does mean the patient cannot see their cats at all, but at least the cats can remain in their home, and other members of the family have the comfort of the cats being there.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

chillminx said:


> It is possible to live in a home with pets if you have a terminal respiratory illness. It is not the respiratory illness per se that's usually the issue but the fact that chemotherapy suppresses the immune system so there is a great risk of catching bacterial infections during that period and in the period afterwards until the immune system recovers. Which sadly it does not always do, and which may be the case with your poor brother.
> 
> Keeping pets in the home in such circumstances are considered by doctors to be one of the biggest risks. But many of them are probably not cat owners and have no idea what stress and upheaval is involved in finding a temporary home for the cats.
> 
> ...


My brother had host vs graft syndrome. On top of that he has Pulmonary-aspergillosis and asthma and pneumonia . All his other organs are shutting down one by one and the hospital has told him his has will have to be free of cats for 4 days before he can go home. right now his comfortably is so much more important than the cats. No chances will be taken. I'm very happy to have and love his cats but I have the worry of my own too. I thank you for your advice but right now I need support and advice with the cats whilst they are staying with me not about my brother.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I do understand your brother is very sick with several serious illnesses, and I hope I did not give the impression I was unsympathetic, as that is certainly not the case. 

I wasn't trying to give you advice regarding your brother, merely saying that perhaps the upheaval of removing the cats might not have been as necessary as was thought. But you have now explained the hospital insisted the cats were removed from the environment before your brother was allowed home, so therefore I 'get it' completely. 

I hope you agree I have been supportive and given you good advice about your cats so far? It is of course up to you whether you choose to follow it or not. I promise I won't be offended if my advice on cat care/behaviour is ignored.:lol:


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

chillminx said:


> I do understand your brother is very sick with several serious illnesses, and I hope I did not give the impression I was unsympathetic, as that is certainly not the case.
> 
> I wasn't trying to give you advice regarding your brother, merely saying that perhaps the upheaval of removing the cats might not have been as necessary as was thought. But you have now explained the hospital insisted the cats were removed from the environment before your brother was allowed home, so therefore I 'get it' completely.
> 
> I hope you agree I have been supportive and given you good advice about your cats so far? It is of course up to you whether you choose to follow it or not. I promise I won't be offended if my advice on cat care/behaviour is ignored.:lol:


It's ok it's me. I'm sorry for being blunt. I'm just so stressed and was on the defensive when I felt my brothers or our decision of moving the cats was questioned as it really was a last resort to help make my brother as comfortable as possible in his last days or hopefully weeks. Also I wasn't meaning you were advising me on my brother, just the talk of him and his condition hit me. Not your fault. Mine. Xx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was going to say something along similar lines Chillminx as I was thinking also that, if OPs brother really is attached to the cats, it might cheer him to have them around. Everyone is different and I can't imagine how preparation for end of life must be, but at this moment I think that if I were faced with similar circumstances, I would be so heartbroken if I couldn't tell my pets goodbye and hold them all one more time. So just thinking of his point of view, I thought that could be a possibility. 

This is so very sad. I had a client a couple of years ago whose son had a similar issue and a young family and it was heartbreaking to hear about. I hope that your brother's passing is peaceful and filled with the love of his family and that he gets as much time as he needs to say all of his goodbyes properly and make some good memories to leave behind.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> I was going to say something along similar lines Chillminx as I was thinking also that, if OPs brother really is attached to the cats, it might cheer him to have them around. Everyone is different and I can't imagine how preparation for end of life must be, but at this moment I think that if I were faced with similar circumstances, I would be so heartbroken if I couldn't tell my pets goodbye and hold them all one more time. So just thinking of his point of view, I thought that could be a possibility.
> 
> This is so very sad. I had a client a couple of years ago whose son had a similar issue and a young family and it was heartbreaking to hear about. I hope that your brother's passing is peaceful and filled with the love of his family and that he gets as much time as he needs to say all of his goodbyes properly and make some good memories to leave behind.


I agree as I would need my cats too. HOWEVER. I'm saying this from a healthy mind and body. maybe once in that situation we may be just too sick to care. He's more worried about his wife and daughter And them losing their pets because of him. anyway. It's just too heartbreaking to talk about him. As for the cats. They seem happy and settling in.not to happy with MY cats though but let's see what time brings.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I have ordered feliware spray and Zylkene capsules for Emmett. Fingers crossed this works as he just sprayed on my sons tv!!! :mad2:


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Purplesammy, I just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you, and have huge amounts of respect for you for doing everything you can in this situation. 

I hope Emmett manages to settle down soon. Only one thought - you mentioned that the cats can see each other through the glass door, and I wonder if sticking something over the lower half of the door temporarily would provide him a bit more security if he can't see the "intruders"? 

Are you managing to find somewhere/somewhen that you can get a little bit of respite? It sounds like you have an awful lot on your plate both emotionally and practically. Hopefully some of the cats are snuggly and you can get some quiet cuddle time with them.

Take care of yourself,

Jacqui


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

flev said:


> Hi Purplesammy, I just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you, and have huge amounts of respect for you for doing everything you can in this situation.
> 
> I hope Emmett manages to settle down soon. Only one thought - you mentioned that the cats can see each other through the glass door, and I wonder if sticking something over the lower half of the door temporarily would provide him a bit more security if he can't see the "intruders"?
> 
> ...


Hi Jacqui and thanks for the message. The thing is Emmett may be spraying but he's dying to see the new additions. They just don't share his enthusiasm. He was spraying before they came but now it's worse. respite is a no go as I suffer from agoraphobia BUT I love being with my babies. I get plenty of love from Emmet and Renesme, Cullen when I'm lucky but jasper doesn't really like being touched. The new cats Buzz and Ellie are quite cuddly too. I have locked the sitting room door so that Cullen and jasper can come in and out the cat flap and chill in the living room. Then the hall toilet and kids room are open for the new cats to roam with litter tray. Then I have shut my bedroom door with Renesme and Emmet and food as ren sleeps by my head and Emmet on my bed. I have Also left my bedroom window open for Emmet to jump in and out as he pleases. ren too small. I think I've covered tonight's sleeping arrangements lol.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please don't take offence at my question but do you have friends come and visit you, do you have anybody to talk to.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Please don't take offence at my question but do you have friends come and visit you, do you have anybody to talk to.


Hi yes I have friends and my best mate comes over but I just mean I don't leave the house. I'm ok honest. just need to get these cats sorted.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Purplesammy said:


> Hi yes I have friends and my best mate comes over but I just mean I don't leave the house. I'm ok honest. just need to get these cats sorted.


Sounds like you are doing a fantastic job in extremely difficult circumstances - will be thinking of you loads over the coming days.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's good, I didn't want you to be sat at home alone with nobody to talk to.

Hope the cats are all ok for you today, you are doing well.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the support I really appreciate it.
I'm just wondering.. How long before I can let them go out? They are really out door cats but I need them to know where to come back.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't let them outside, they have come a long way to you, they don't know the area and will go missing, keep them safe indoors, unless you have a harness.

It can take months for them to be used to a new home.

The last thing you need right now is missing cats.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Don't let them outside, they have come a long way to you, they don't know the area and will go missing, keep them safe indoors, unless you have a harness.
> 
> It can take months for them to be used to a new home.
> 
> The last thing you need right now is missing cats.


Damn. Wish I had some kinda cage or somethin for my garden just so they can enjoy the sun. My brother said they moved house to be nearer the hospital about a month ago and the cats went straight out and were
Fine but this is far away like you said. They are microchipped too. Ugh such a shame.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Purplesammy said:


> Damn. Wish I had some kinda cage or somethin for my garden just so they can enjoy the sun. My brother said they moved house to be nearer the hospital about a month ago and the cats went straight out and were
> Fine but this is far away like you said. They are microchipped too. Ugh such a shame.


They may have been fine that time but they were the resident cats, even if they were only in for a couple of days they had laid claim to it as their territory - the fact you have 4 other cats. your house being their territory would make it very unlikely your brothers cats would chose to return if let out - sorry


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all..
It's getting hard now and I feel like a failure. I'm so tired and warm out. The cats
are lovely but I'm struggling to keep them all happy. The cats want to get out and my windows are all closed and my flat smells of litter trays and stray from Emmet. If I open the window the new cats jump out.
I've had to chase them twice. Ellie ran infront of a car. Lucky he see and braked. Emmet is spraying constantly and the cats
Hiss and run up on him.y babies are suffering. I don't know what to do.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't worry hun, I am just leaving now to come and help you, give me an hour to arrive as sat nav is not working, don't stress, all will be fine. 

You are not a failure, its all just too stressing for you.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

*hugs* You're not a failure, hon! I've been having a hard and sometimes stressful enough time integrating just two cats, let alone the siituation you find yourself in! You're doing a good job in near-impossible circumstances, even if it doesn't feel like it a lot of the time


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> *hugs* You're not a failure, hon! I've been having a hard and sometimes stressful enough time integrating just two cats, let alone the siituation you find yourself in! You're doing a good job in near-impossible circumstances, even if it doesn't feel like it a lot of the time


totally second this, sending big hugs xx


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Don't worry hun, I am just leaving now to come and help you, give me an hour to arrive as sat nav is not working, don't stress, all will be fine.
> 
> You are not a failure, its all just too stressing for you.


Thank you so so much for what you are doing for me and the cats. You have lifted so much pressure off me. You have no idea how very greatfull I am for your help. Once the capsules and spray comes for Emmet hopefully he will settle down again and be happy at home. he was born here and raised here. It would break my heart if he run away. Also my Renesme can go back to sleeping on my pillow by my head. I am very satisfied that buzz and Ellie will be loved and looked after in their new foster home where they can play outside and not be stuck in. Also thank you all for being so kind and caring. I'm very glad I joined this group and I will deff be a frequent Visiter now. Especially with Emmetts updates. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Have they gone with cc for a bit?


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

tigerboo said:


> Have they gone with cc for a bit?


Yes they have gone to stay with her and her big outdoor pen for a few weeks. 😊


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Purplesammy said:


> Yes they have gone to stay with her and her big outdoor pen for a few weeks. 😊


This sounds like an ideal situation. Now your babies will be happier, your brother's cats will be happier, everyone will get updates, and you can focus on just keeping yourself together at this very sad time and enjoying whatever time you have left with your brother. CC is really quite an angel for making this happen.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

dagny0823 said:


> This sounds like an ideal situation. Now your babies will be happier, your brother's cats will be happier, everyone will get updates, and you can focus on just keeping yourself together at this very sad time and enjoying whatever time you have left with your brother. CC is really quite an angel for making this happen.


I completely agree, I already feel a sense
of released pressure. CC is a real Earth Angel and I wouldn't be surprised if my real Angel, my mummy had put this all together to help me stay strong and standing. 💜💜💜💜💜


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So so pleased for your purplesammy, CC is amazing.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Only just caught up with this thread - I'm so sorry to hear about your Brother  thinking of you at this sad and difficult time and sending you (((((hugs))))) xx

I'm pleased you have let CC help you with Buzz and Ellie  they will be absolutely fine with CC  and you can now settle your cats back into their own routine  keeping everything crossed the Zylkene and Feliway help Emmett.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Big kudos to CC for helping you out, you are brilliant!

I am happy your situation might get a little easier now Sammy. I hope the next few weeks aren't too hard on you (though I can't imagine what it is like) and at least you have the peace of mind that the cats are happy too.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

CC to the rescue once again, what would we do without her!

I really think this is the best solution in an incredibly sad and stressful time, take care of yourself x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully I have relieved some of the stress for you Sam, you don't need to worry about the cats, they are fine, didn't like the car journey but now happily running up tree branches safe in the pen.

I will keep you updated and if you just text me to let me know when to bring them back to you that will be fine, I am happy to help as long as you need me to so you don't need to worry about this.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Only just caught up with this thread - I'm so sorry to hear about your Brother  thinking of you at this sad and difficult time and sending you (((((hugs))))) xx
> 
> I'm pleased you have let CC help you with Buzz and Ellie  they will be absolutely fine with CC  and you can now settle your cats back into their own routine  keeping everything crossed the Zylkene and Feliway help Emmett.


Thank you and I hope so too.x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

Both cats are cuddly, eating and playing so they are settled, stalking birds in the garden that they cant possible get being in an enclosed pen.

Sam, hope this has relaxed you and your cats a little now, I will email you photo's tomorrow but I promise you they are very happy and fine. xx


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Both cats are cuddly, eating and playing so they are settled, stalking birds in the garden that they cant possible get being in an enclosed pen.
> 
> Sam, hope this has relaxed you and your cats a little now, I will email you photo's tomorrow but I promise you they are very happy and fine. xx


👏👏👏 love love LOVE this news. Thanks you so much.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are very welcome, glad I could help.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread again. 
I can't even begin to imagine what you have been dealing and I am so glad that you have CC on hand to help you out. 
Best wishes to all of you and please do stick around, as you have found out this place is just amazing especially when in someone's hour of need.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Only just caught up - so glad both cats are now settled & it does sound as if having an outdoor run will be ideal for them & keep them happy

Hope your cats settle gain very soon & the spraying stops / you can figure out the cause so hopefully address the reasons for it

Wishing your family best wishes for this very difficult time

Please do pop back when you can as it is a great plae


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

2nd that lillylass 

This forum has really helped me over the last month or so


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I love this forum as everybody pulls together and with so much knowledge each person brings, I am so glad I found you all.

People have helped me many times so this is giving a little something back, the best forum and so friendly.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all just a little update. Buzz and Ellie are very happy living with CC for a little while and love their new home where they can play outside with no danger. Emmett my boy who's been spraying everywhere has settled down a little and comes for cuddles again now. Still spraying but less since the threatening cats have gone. I have started giving him his tablets so they should help calm him more. Also the GREAT news is, now my brothers home is pet free the hospital let my him go home for the day to spend Sunday with his family. I spoke to him on the phone and he sounds happy. Which makes this all worth while &#128522;

I want to thank you all so much for your kind words of support and advice and especially to CATCOONZ for making this possible. Happy cats. Happy Brother = happy Sammy. &#128522; xxx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That is lovely news that the cats are all settling down. Bless cc for her help! I hope that you can now make the most of your time left with you brother without the additional worry of the cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Best wishes to you, your brother and family, im just glad you live near me so I could help, yes we have happy cats, they love being brushed and having cuddles.

Now off into the pen as we enjoy a game of ball.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

This forum is great.  Such good news.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

So pleased to hear Buzz & Ellie have settled well and great news your brother is going to be allowed to go home for a bit today  fingers crossed he gets home soon & can enjoy the time he has left with his family in familiar surroundings


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all. I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of support for my brother and thank CC for taking care of his cats. Cats are happy and Brother is home taking it one day at a time. 
Also I just thought I would put this link up here for anyone who would like to watch this programme that airs next Thursday on channel 4 at 10pm.
My brave amazingly courageous Soldier will be one of the 5 people documented.

His name is Andrew Priest.

Channel 4 commissions My Last Summer (w/t) - Channel 4 - Info - Press


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for that PS, will be watching. It looks very interesting and surely inspiring. Best wishes to Andrew, and to you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

PS, the first new episode of My Last Summer is on Wednesday 4 June at 10pm, according to Channel 4's website listings. I shall be watching it. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just wanted to say im so glad you found this forum and accepted CC's help your family can rest assured that their beloved cats are been very well cared for and loved , my kindest regards to you your brother and family xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so pleased to hear the cats are doing well, thanks to CC, and your brother has an opportunity to spend time with his family. So much better than the situation a little while ago.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

chillminx said:


> PS, the first new episode of My Last Summer is on Wednesday 4 June at 10pm, according to Channel 4's website listings. I shall be watching it. Thank you for letting us know.


Oh did I get the day mixed up? Sorry and thanks for putting the right one up. 😊


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well doing a quick update:

As Bank Holidays go yes it was raining, so of course when you need a man in the rain you cant find one anywhere, just typical .....

Goes out to feed the cats, looks up to see a mummy bird, ahhh that's cute I thought, only to look down at the cats to see something in one of their mouths, to my horror one cat had the baby bird in its mouth, poor thing decided to learn to fly in a cat pen, not a good idea.

Anyway, cat comes up to me as if to say look what I have, so I gently take it out the cats mouth, inspects for any bites or damage, cant find any, good I thought now lets get this baby back to mum, so still raining of course as it does, there is me up a tree, puts baby bird back and we have a happy mummy bird, all good until I look down and realise im stuck, children laughing so much they are no help, eventually falls out the tree, only to see another bird learning to fly, so I decide to put a roof on the cat run, in the rain.

So, now the run has a roof, all birds are safe, I fell in nettles and stung my bottom, as you do in the rain, all is done having a cup of coffee when what do you know, 2 men arrive and ask if I need any help ...... are you having a laugh.

So, I am very sorry PurpleSammy but I now have 2 cats sat looking at their dinner wondering why I didn't cook the bird and they only have felix.

Happy Bank Holiday.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh CC i do hope your poor bottom is ok now , im sorry but your story had me in giggles , it the way you tell em , and the kids laughing and the men turning up when they did  i do hope you had cake with your coffee , you deserve it xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cats have forgiven me but I had to cook them a chicken.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Hear, hear. Big cake. :thumbup1: :biggrin:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not an amused cat.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful eyes , do you think he was up for eating the bird if you hadnt got it ? maybe some bought in doc's if his owner dosent mind him having raw ?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Just read this thread from start to finish. So sorry to hear about your brother, but am glad to hear he gets to spend this precious time at home with his family. It must be a very worrying time for you all.

CC is an angel for stepping in and taking good care of your brothers cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ohh yes, baby bird would have been dinner, cat only brought it to me to show how clever it was, didn't expect me to take it away.

I have raw nutriment so will give some of this tomorrow.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Really sorry to have a good laugh at your expense CC that that really is very funny - hope the bottom has stopped stinging


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes bottom fine and both cats have enjoyed raw nutriment today and likes me again.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope your adventures made PurpleSammy smile CC but well done for saving the baby bird. Must admit the puss looks well put out.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well I haven't heard from Purplesammy for a few days, no reply to text nor emails but have seen she has been on the forum at 12.10am, so I don't know what is going on but I hope all is ok.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Well I haven't heard from Purplesammy for a few days, no reply to text nor emails but have seen she has been on the forum at 12.10am, so I don't know what is going on but I hope all is ok.


Hey I'm so sorry I'm not sure why it said I was on the forums as I didn't have any phone for a few days as had to wait for eBay to deliver a new charger.

I'm ok, My brother has a busy week as he is on THIS MORNING with PHIL and HOLLY tomorrow and then on channel 4 at 10 pm with his show out last summer.

He's beaten the phenomena and at present is resting at home with nurse visits. He's hoping to make the trip to see us all for a family get together to celebrate his life on Sunday. fingers crossed he's well enough to make it.

Thank you once again for all your support and especially YOU CC as without your kind heart this would have been more difficult.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad your ok.

Both cats are fine.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photo to show all is well.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks she looks happy &#128522;


TODAY >>>>>
*RADIO OXFORD-9am
*This Morning ITV-10.30
*My last Summer channel 4 -10pm... 

I'm So proud of my Hero Andrew Priest for telling the world his story.
listen to my courageous Big Brother discuss his long fight against this terminal illness and then having to come to terms with the fact that he will be beaten in the end by it. I'm so in awe at his strength and positivity. where most people would crumble; Andrew went to battle. I love you so much my brave Soldier.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please send my love to your brother and family, that was hard to watch so I cant imagine how much bravery it took for him to do this.

xxxx


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Please send my love to your brother and family, that was hard to watch so I cant imagine how much bravery it took for him to do this.
> 
> xxxx


Thank you. X


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Just a wee bump as a reminder it's on later on (have Sky+ set as I'm afraid it's a bit late for me - not the start, I'll add but will def be in the land of nod before the end)


I actually remembered to record This Morning (this morning) and have just watched it - absolutely overawed by the strength shown by your brother & his wife ...... wishing all your family all the best


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Just a wee bump as a reminder it's on later on (have Sky+ set as I'm afraid it's a bit late for me - not the start, I'll add but will def be in the land of nod before the end)
> 
> I actually remembered to record This Morning (this morning) and have just watched it - absolutely overawed by the strength shown by your brother & his wife ...... wishing all your family all the best


Thank you so much, means a lot. 💜


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Well doing a quick update:
> 
> As Bank Holidays go yes it was raining, so of course when you need a man in the rain you cant find one anywhere, just typical .....
> 
> ...


How have I only just found this? I must be missing threads 😩
I get notified in my spam email I need to figure a way to stop that. I've missed so many comments.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't worry I emailed you with the same message aswell.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Just a wee bump as a reminder it's on later on (have Sky+ set as I'm afraid it's a bit late for me - not the start, I'll add but will def be in the land of nod before the end)
> 
> I actually remembered to record This Morning (this morning) and have just watched it - absolutely overawed by the strength shown by your brother & his wife ...... wishing all your family all the best


Thanks so much for the support. It's very hard to watch but he has strength to do it so I will have strength to watch it.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all just a quick message to say I haven't abandoned you all. Just so much going on at the mo. My brother is still fighting this and every day he wakes he thanks god for another day. The cats are still with the lovely catcoons bless her. 
Please all stay tuned in to "MY LAST SUMMER" on channel 4 10pm Wednesday. My brother is doing us all very proud. Xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very glad to hear he is doing OK.  The Channel 4 programme is well made and thought provoking.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

so happy to hear your brother is ok atm and loving each day with his family , they are a lovely family , i ve been watching , blessings and best wishes xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Both cats are fine and very cuddly, promise I will email photo's tomorrow, its just been so hectic but happy to look after the cats for as long as needed.

Eating loads and have to admit the shorthair cat has gained some weight.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Both cats are fine and very cuddly, promise I will email photo's tomorrow, its just been so hectic but happy to look after the cats for as long as needed.
> 
> Eating loads and have to admit the shorthair cat has gained some weight.


Haha piggy. Thanks again x


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just finished watching ...
Very touching :crying:
Your brother and all others are very brave to share their stories!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Update:

Purplesammy's brother is very sick now, she has gone to spend time with her brother and family.

Sam, hugs to you and family, sending you all my thoughts and the cats are fine.

I am always here if you need me.

I am just so sorry we met under such sad circumstances.

Stay strong hun. xxxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I was thinking about Sam & her family a couple of days ago ..... I am so sorry to hear this


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear that 
(((HUGS))) for You and your family Sam!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thinking of you x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think about them all often, very sorry to hear this and am praying for the whole family.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thinking of you all Sam xxx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

thinking of you and family xx


----------



## pet portraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Just read all of the posts on the thread and I just really wanted to say I'm thinking of you and your family Purplesammy. 

What a heartbreaking thing to have to deal with. I'm so sorry I missed your brave brother on TV. 

Catcoonz what an incredibly kind person you are to help out. 

Love and hugs
x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just read the whole thread...what an incredibly sad story. I did watch the incredible heart wrenching ch4 programme so know exactly who Purplesammy's brother is.

My thoughts and prayers are with them all

Catcoonz, please give the cats a huge cuddle.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How are the cats CC, could we have a picture?
Thinking of you Sam, Andy and family as always


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Thinking of you. Take care and if you need to talk, we are here.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Will update with a photo later, going to have some dinner.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in a photo.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Thinking of you Purplesammy at this very difficult time - your cats look sleekly happy in CC's hands.

CC, I think there's a halo waiting for you in pussy heaven!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will make sure I go to Rainbow Bridge 

Cats are happy and fine, little annoyed that they cant catch the pigeons but all is fine here.

I made the mistake of putting a wind chime up for them, turned into a dinner bell, a cuddle bell and well, just a bell to get my attention, that unfortunately had to be removed after a 3am ringing to go out and play, now they just shout.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I made the mistake of putting a wind chime up for them, turned into a dinner bell, a cuddle bell and well, just a bell to get my attention, that unfortunately had to be removed after a 3am ringing to go out and play, now they just shout.


You mean your cats don't normally have a bell with which to summon a servant?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No, I must be a bad owner


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

All is fine, still have these 2 cats with me, will update photo's later.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

Purplesammy's brother is doing well, he has just celebrated his birthday and amazed Doctors at his strength, his next goal is to celebrate Christmas.

Come on Andy, although I would at some point like you to take your cats back, I also hope you get to celebrate Christmas with your family.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> You mean your cats don't normally have a bell with which to summon a servant?


ROFL!!!!!!

Ours use just any object they can throw on the floor as a bell...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

May as well have a servant bell, would save the very loud howl from Buzz demanding more food and cuddles.

Stupidly I got them new toys, a valerian rat, had a shock when I changed their bedding as I thought it was a real dead one, I was very tired though, waiting for this pregnant girl to deliver who insists on tummy rubs at 1am.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Purplesammy's brother is doing well, he has just celebrated his birthday and amazed Doctors at his strength, his next goal is to celebrate Christmas.
> 
> Come on Andy, although I would at some point like you to take your cats back, I also hope you get to celebrate Christmas with your family.


I couldn't see the programmes, as I cannot receive Channel 4, but I am truly amazed at the strength of Sam's brother and his family. Such courage!

Thinking of you all!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I am sure we are all rooting for Sammy's brother to celebrate Christmas with his family around him and continued thanks to you CC for taking such good care of his cats all this time  xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thought I would update today.

Well Andy is still holding on for a Xmas family celebration which is lovely news to hear.

I still have both cats doing well with me.

As the family miss the cats so much and they have a young daughter who misses them, the family would like to take their cats back Xmas Eve as a surprise for their daughter on Xmas Day.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhhhh Thanks for the update CC - I was thinking about Sammy and her family a few days ago & meant to hunt for the thread (then got distracted )


Fantastic news that Andy is doing well  wishing the whole family a very special Christmas


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really please he is doing ok and will hopefully celebrate Christmas with all the family and create some happy memories. And how lovely that they would like to spend it with the kitties too. I hope the plan comes off.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Lovely to hear that they are planning a family Christmas with the kitties as well, Ihope they have a wonderful time xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I often think of this family. Glad they will be having Christmas together, especially with their lovely cats.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

All is fine, both cats are going home tomorrow morning.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello all. I just wanted to update you on my brother and his xats. Well my brother is still with us which is a miracle. he's a true fighter. His wife has cleared out a room in their home and suprised their daughter with their cats back to live in their new room. Thank you all for your replies and a HUGEEEEEE thank you to the lovely @catcoonz for all of her help.


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Quick update:
> 
> All is fine, both cats are going home tomorrow morning.


Bless you for updating his thread. I'm so sorry I haven't been on to see and I never had any notifications. I just came on here to update everybody. 
How lovely that you all are thinking of us. Andrew is battling every infection that had been thrown at him. He's had his bad but good days. He survived CHRISTMAS where his 3 boys traveled up to him and he had all of his children together. He is going into hospital tomorow for a few days as he still needs oxygen and blood transfusions containing amunety as he has zero. They are all so happy to have their cats home.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's wonderful news. I often think of Andy and family and wonder how he is doing. I'm sure they must be so happy to have their kitties back and I wish Andy well.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh yes I remember your story. Thanks so much for updating xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the update Sammy, I'm glad the family had a nice Christmas and are enhoying having the kitties back, remember we are all here if you ever need a shoulder  x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for up dating us.I read your brothers story and watched the programme he was on with great admiration for him.
Am SO pleased that he was able to enjoy a lovely Christmas with his family members ,furry and non furry.
Sending good wishes for him for tomorrow and for the future.

God bless everyone who is supporting him.

We are all here for you and for him
God bless
Maureen


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

You are all so very kind. I really do appreciate all of your comments. I just went back and read them all. I had no idea this thread was still going on. What a lovely lot you all are.
Xxx


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Lulus mum said:


> Thank you for up dating us.I read your brothers story and watched the programme he was on with great admiration for him.
> Am SO pleased that he was able to enjoy a lovely Christmas with his family members ,furry and non furry.
> Sending good wishes for him for tomorrow and for the future.
> 
> ...


Just to update you. ANDY and lou are still very close friends. I met lou at a fundraiser for ANDYS charity. Lovely lady. Unfortunetly they are the only 2 that are still with us.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Hun,

Glad you came back here, must admit I miss the cats a lot but I am so happy I was able to help them.

Good news Andy had a lovely Xmas. xxx


----------



## Purplesammy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey does Annette send photos?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No hun, she did send one which was the same photo you got, apart from this, I haven't heard from her.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for updating us PS  

I'm so pleased Andy had a great Christmas with his family and pleased the cats are home  

Sending best wishes to Andy, family and you xxx


----------

